# Recent musical discoveries



## Slaton (Sep 12, 2012)

Curious to know what people have recently discoverd musically that they like, and have had to get more from them? Bands, groups, style of music anything... Had BBC Radio 6 on a couple of days ago and found myself listning to a real good foot tapping tune (Wolf) by band called First Aid Kit, a Swedish folk band.

Got back, checked them out and bought latest album, love it! Didn't know of them before but can't stop playing it at the moment.

Wondering what song triggered your interest latley in someone you have never heard of and had to get more? By accident as i have here, or on purpose like when a friend says "hey listen to this" That was how i got into Sabaton a few months back. Alien to me as not my usual kind of genre but listend to the track, found some more eventually getting the discography. Now some of my favorite music 

So what's your recent 'ooo i love these guys' music?


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 12, 2012)

The most recent group I found was The Birthday Massacre about 4 months ago. I fell in love with this group as soon as I heard them. Reminded me of Cyroshell, another one of my favorite groups.

[yt]zZwiyB33Pi0[/yt]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 12, 2012)

Above & Beyond has been a recent awesome trance group I've been listening to, Oceanlab is another one of their projects and equally awesome. 

The Dear Hunter is another band that came out of nowhere for me. Experimental rock-like group with post-hardcore, almost screamo-like vocals, but they definitely have their own unique sound. 

Both the above are from what my friend played while we were smoking outside and I enjoyed them all. One of them also got me sorta hooked on Social Distortion and as well as a few random punk bands. 

Aeon and Vesania are two extreme metal bands I discovered on my own, both have some intense vocalists, lyrics, and an overall sound. Carach Angren is a band I'm trying to get in to, but their symphonic black metal sound is a bit more atmospheric than I want, so I have to be in a certain mood to listen to it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 12, 2012)

The most recent are Three Trapped Tigers (result of being an Olafur Arnalds fan) and Leech (an FAF'er showed me, love it). Both have a very different sound, that pretty much transpires in ways I've -never- heard rock music sound. I think TTT is considered "Dream Pop", and it is fantastic imo, completely new horizon of music for me.


Lastdirewolf said:


> The Dear Hunter is another band that came out of nowhere for me. Experimental rock-like group with post-hardcore, almost screamo-like vocals, but they definitely have their own unique sound.


I bumped into them a year and a half ago, I agree they're very exciting.

My favourite song is probably just Church and The Dime, simply because I just enjoy the very grand sense of it.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd say the most recent is Bella Fleck and the Flecktones. We had to analyse some of their stuff in music class and it just hooked me.

Also, I listened to Paul Gilbert's "Fuzz Universe" and his music finally 'clicked' with me. Before I had listened to a few songs by him, but I always kind of dismissed him for some reason. 
It's just so catchy and upbeat. Now it's time for me to order some more of his CDs. (I loved the way he played Bach's Partita for violin No. 2 in D minor - Giga.)


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 13, 2012)

Every several months I go through particular fixations with music. Just this week I've quite fallen for Swing/Big Band music with tracks like "Americano", "Zip Gun Bop", "Hell".

And of course my core Metal fixation gets the best of me and wonder around for blends of styles and yes, there is apparently such a thing a Metal Swing. "A Tap Dancer's Dilemma" and "Voodoo Mon Amour".


----------



## SpiralHorn (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been getting into trip-hop, future beats, post dubstep type stuff. Found some awesome artists on Bandcamp.  My favorites are XXYYXX, Sun Glitters, and Ghosts. 

Also Blue Foundation, who I found on Youtube. They're a little different though, probably more "old school" style trip-hop. Yeah I'm not huge on classification. I just know what I like.


----------



## Conker (Sep 13, 2012)

Probably Alestorm, which was about a month ago. Someone posted a track on Facebook and I listened to it. The rest is history. Well, I bought their newest album at any rate.

I'll usually end up buying albums I'm iffy on if I see the band in concert. This happened last week when I saw Pop Evil. I was fully aware of them, so it wasn't so much of a discovery as a, "these guys are better than I first thought. I'll support them"


----------



## future4 (Sep 14, 2012)

I've started to listen to Led Zeppelin recently, along with a bunch of Electronic music like Casino versus Japan, Bola, Mogwai and more. It is really nice to find new music, especially when you simply wander into it.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 14, 2012)

I started listening to The Octopus Project. I just got one of their albums for now, Hello Avalanche. I usually don't like indie music but they're pretty good.

Stuff like this I'm definitely into
[yt]I-RcWXE3awQ[/yt]

And stuff like this is what I typically expect from indie and I usually hate it, but this I'm torn on... I mean it's pretty impressive musically, but just way, way more upbeat and manic than what I'm used to. I'll give it a chance to grow on me.
[yt]SDeTv12mulo[/yt]

This one I really like as well, I would usually post only one song but there is just so much variation I felt I had to post three. Take your pick.
[yt]4PMxDi6N9KU[/yt]

They have a pretty unique and eclectic sound, some of it I really like and some I'm kind of ambivalent on, but I definitely don't _dislike_ it. It helps that it's instrumental, because I'm ridiculously picky about both vocalists and lyrics, and I've been on an instrumental kick lately (I mean who needs words, really)


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 23, 2012)

About a month I found out about some guy called Rodriguez. Great music, even though he only has two albums (the first one from 1970, and the second one from 1971). Pretty much unknown by a lot of people. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdMfdsl241w


----------



## Slaton (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh wow some great replies here with wide musical scope, like it like it. I find it really hard to describe my tastes when people ask as it's so varied, i know it's cliche to say 'oh it's varied' but it it lol!

But some long lost music thats well out of mainstream from past eras that are still epic!


----------



## Conker (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm thinking about "discovering" Girls Generation. By that I mean I want more bubblegum Asian pop music and that group gets thrown around enough where I actually remember the name. I'll have to youtube some songs before I commit to an album though.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2012)

I haven't really discovered any new genres, but I did discover a really cool band that was apparently Kurt Cobain's favorite band. The most recent band that I discovered is Flipper, they are AMAZING. If you don't know who they are, look them up. I would recommend listening to their song Sex bomb if you aren't familiar with them, but to be honest almost all of their songs are EPIC!!! Look them up!


----------



## Collar (Sep 23, 2012)

Recently a friend of mine introduced me to a genre called "Acid Jazz". Its kind of a mix between Jazz, Funk, and a touch of Hip Hop and/or Electronic music. I actually kind of like it specially with the creativity many artists put into their work.


----------



## Plantar (Sep 24, 2012)

I found this when I was looking up a song. I thought they had a funny name so I gave it a listen, I really ended up enjoying it.
[video=youtube;y3Ipmg0in9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3Ipmg0in9Q[/video]


----------



## AbelPhee (Sep 24, 2012)

Recently I discovered WoodKid and I'm seriously in love with everything he makes. Plus his music videos are gorgeous!

Additionally I've discovered the genre Russian folk metal...which is not something I thought I'd like 0_o Particularly the band Arkona and the song that got me interested, Zakliatie.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2012)

Just realized how awesome The Quick Brown Fox is.

I fucking love this speedcore. It's like cocaine. And here I thought breakcore would be about as nuts as I could go. My body is ready.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Sep 25, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Just realized how awesome The Quick Brown Fox is.
> 
> I fucking love this speedcore. It's like cocaine. And here I thought breakcore would be about as nuts as I could go. My body is ready.



I've been listening to a lot of Renard lately as well. Mayhem, Renard, Kitsune^2 and Jackal are my favorite of his sonas.

Porcupine Tree, Little Dragon and My Life With the Thrill Kill Kult are my other discoveries.


----------



## Ley (Sep 25, 2012)

Easily Walk of the Earth.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnT7e6SqUrE&feature=related bam.


----------



## Traven V (Sep 25, 2012)

A bunch of Indie music, Wolf Parade, getting into Awol Nation as well this is attributed to Modest Mouse and Ugly Casanova.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Sep 25, 2012)

WALK THE MOON is my most recent band. I like a lot of songs by em. Also, I've been listening to BPM (dance stuff on Sirius XM) and found some good songs by Madeon.


----------

